# Jet Blue checked in baggage allowance



## jowalton (Apr 26, 2008)

How diligent are Jet Blue (or any other low cost operator for that matter) when it comes to checked in baggage dimensions ?

We will be flying from Boston to Orlando and will have two suitcases to check in. Both cases have overall dimensions of 63 inches (L + H + W). Jet blue's website says that checked in baggage over 62 inches qualifies as oversized and extra charges are applicable. 

How important is my extra inch and will they measure or notice or even be bothered ?

Jet Blue seems to be the cheapest low cost flyer we can find for this flight  
( $99 ) but if there are any better/cheaper options worth considering please also let me know.

thanks in advance


----------



## swift (Apr 26, 2008)

They may not notice when you check in but if that inch gets in the way of closing the overhead hatch you may have problems.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Apr 26, 2008)

JetBlue is at least conscious about luggage.  When I booked my tickets from JFK to Aruba, I received a popup with the following text:



> JetBlue allows 2 bags (up to 62 inches in overall dimensions and up to 50 lbs) free of charge for each customer flying to/from Aruba, the Bahamas, Bermuda, and Mexico.  Please note, boxes are not accepted.  Excess, overweight and/or oversized bags will be accepted on a load-availability basis for a fee.  To find out more about JetBlue's baggage policy, visit jetblue.com/intlbaggage.



So they are conscious about it.  I'd guess your bag would slip by, but you never know.  That probably depends on who is working the counter that day.  I did a test of a Boston to Orlando reservation and I didn't get the same popup, but as you noted, the Checked Baggage Requirements policy has the same limitation as the Intl flights.  It is $75/bag (63-80 inches) starting on May 1.  It is $50 before May 1.


----------



## mamadot (Apr 26, 2008)

Most airlines are now checking closely bag weights and size because of fuel prices. At 62 inches don't think that is a carry on size!

If you take it just be prepared to pay the extra charges if it come to that.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't have issues with bag dimensions, though I often approach or exceed weight limits. 

For routes I most often fly I have noticed in the last six months that the counter personnel are paying much closer attention to bag weight.  I see personnel actually checking the bag weight before applying the tag, whereas they often didn't pay attention in the past.  DW joined me on a recent trip to San Jose, so we had two bags to check.  In the past I've always put both bags on the scale, and the agent has then applied the tags.  This time the agent had me load only bag at a time, and she checked the weight for each bag.

Frankly, I suspect that if you are one-inch off on total outside dimension you're not likely to have an issue.  That's pretty close to the max and I seldom see that agents getting out a tape measure and measuring a bag unless the bag is huge.  Weight allowances are almost always checked closely these days.


----------

